# Storm shots



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Pretty cool thunderstorm here tonight. Shots by the one and only Jan: 



Jan said:


> Nog maar weer eens een drieluikje.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tesla Tower by Michael Shainblum, on Flickr


----------



## adawi (Aug 27, 2015)

very nice
كشف تسربات المياه
نقل عفش جدة
مكافحة حشرات بالدمام
كشف تسربات المياه بالدمام


----------



## SGSky (Sep 5, 2015)

dubai nice


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Miami*


Untitled by miami fever, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

NYC


Manhanttan under Rain by Maëlick, on Flickr


----------



## SEAES (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow! nice pics!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Shanghai


Untitled by zeniale, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

tokyo 


geloboi0830 said:


> *Photo captures epic lightning strike to Tokyo Skytree*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Chi-City by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

:cheers:


Trsteničanin;120786111 said:


> ]


----------



## Sun (Sep 12, 2002)

^^^ that Dubai one is awesome.

Minneapolis:








-from citypages.com http://www.citypages.com/news/minneapolis-st-paul-among-cities-worst-hit-by-climate-change-7472836


----------



## hika12i (Dec 6, 2015)

Those are some awesome lightning


----------



## flipst3r (May 3, 2013)

Brisbane


Brisbane storm 10/12/2015 by Phill, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

a distant storm behind Calgary's skyline


Big Supercell north of Calgary by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Geomagnetic Storm, Vancouver*


Locarno Beach by jenn chan, on Flickr


Mother Nature on Display on Mother's Day by Martin Passchier, on Flickr


Vancouver by Sniper Photo Shots, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan, Italy*

Porta Nuova








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Speciali/Skyline/i-FhGPZPc/A

CityLife








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-8/Citylife/Torre-Hadid-Lo-Storto/i-DLfJjtM/A


----------



## jaquy (Jun 9, 2016)

wow! Your really did capture the moment!! You're all great artists!


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

> What an amazing shot of lightning from a cockpit of an airliner! WOW! Taken over İstanbul, Turkey. Photo: THY Pilot - Utku Utkan via Severe Weather Turkey


https://www.facebook.com/severeweat...757209114043/1825903190966107/?type=3&theater


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Madrid


Alustro 1 by Jose Ferrero, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Chicago, USA*


(7.12.17)-18th_Street_Shelf-WEB-4 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


(7.21.17)-Maxwell_Street_Storm-WEB-7 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


(7.21.17)-Maxwell_Street_Storm-WEB-4 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Toronto


Phenomenal Lightshow by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


Like A Flash by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Perth, Australia*


----------



## Reeyell (Mar 14, 2015)

*Manila

*








*George Qua*


----------



## Napalerd (Aug 14, 2017)

*BKK*

Bangkok storm by theprisoner666, on Flickr

Light in storm by NoTell, on Flickr


----------



## Greedy Sheedy (May 17, 2015)

Originally posted by Portobello Red.

Liverpool, UK.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Manhattan's Upper East Side late this afternoon


DSC02003.exp by Tim Nemceff, on Flickr


DSC02007.exp by Tim Nemceff, on Flickr


DSC02036.exp by Tim Nemceff, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Chicago*


Chicago Zap! 5/14/2018 by Craig, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Manhattan during Sandy









Hybirdd


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Big storm over Sidney:










https://twitter.com/StormchaserNL/status/1053600180652724224


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam last sunday:


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by portraiturejournal


Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Philly


Stormy Commute by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Montreal:*

Vista de Montreal desde el Monte Royal, Canadá, 2017-08-12, DD 126-137 HDR PAN, by Diego Delso, on Wikimedia Commons


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*New York:*
 
Storm clouds by Peter Burka, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

akif90 said:


> CREDIT TO: POTRAITUREJOURNAL


Single stroke lighting over KL.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

*Dubai*

lightning-6 by Riaz Musthafa, on Flickr

lightning-4 by Riaz Musthafa, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Nice 818 meter lightning rod.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Storm cloud near Rotterdam.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Old pic. Stacked exposures of lighting over KL.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/iobzmc


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Gary Hershorn


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Calgary:*








Calgary Lightning Strike by Christopher Landry on 500px.com


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Storm clouds above Rotterdam:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chicago*










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New York*

Brooklyn Bridge and Lower Manhattan on a stormy night 2 by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chicago*



Source : Nick Ulivieri Photography


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Chicago *









Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

*Toronto* 








ToddK


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

KL PNB 118










https://www.picuki.com/profile/officialrileklah


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459630570263228418


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Dubai


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485079866856783872


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492031220338757635


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New York *










Source : Twitter @  DanTVusa


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Shanghai*

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Oklahoma City*

OKC Night - 08-28-22-1 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam last night, by Rick Bekker.


----------



## werner10 (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow!


----------

